# anyone ever remove the abs unit from a corrado



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

basically cleaning up engine bay and theres alot of stuff to remove in there that would make my engine bay look cleaner.
I know its been done but i dont know how and obivously its got be replaced with some other parts.
Need info and pics thanks !


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: anyone ever remove the abs unit from a corrado (PUREDREAMZ)*

no one


----------



## TornadoWolf (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: anyone ever remove the abs unit from a corrado (PUREDREAMZ)*

I did a VR swap from a corrado to a golf and used alot of the corrado stuff. If you want to get rid of your ABS, you will have to change quite a bit of stuff.
1. Get a corrado non ABS brake booster/clutch master cylinder bracket
2. Get a brake booster from an A2 
3. Get a 23MM brake master cylinder
4. Get a A3 Brake master cylinder reservoir
5. Get front and rear A3 brake lines
You might be able to use the brake lines from your abs, but it would look like crap. The bends are completely different.
I think that's about it. It's quite a job just to switch.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: anyone ever remove the abs unit from a corrado (PUREDREAMZ)*

here's how I did mine: http://www.oichan.org/mods/abs/abs2.htm
you can get all the parts you need from a 16v passat at any junkyard for cheap.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone ever remove the abs unit from a corrado (TornadoWolf)*

I deleted the ABS on my GLI, pretty much like TornadoWolf - 

_Quote, originally posted by *TornadoWolf* »_
1. Get a corrado non ABS brake booster/clutch master cylinder bracket
2. Get a brake booster from an A2 
3. Get a 22MM brake master cylinder
4. Get a A3 Brake master cylinder reservoir

I used a set of regular rear-disc Jetta hardlines - my GLI had the rear prop valve just like a non-abs car, so that saved me a lot of work. 
The hard part on my car was removing the harness - the brain is mounted in the trunk, and there's about eight or ten miles of wire going down both sides of the car. I had to pull the entire interior and the dash to get it all, and still had to hack some of the wires.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: anyone ever remove the abs unit from a corrado (vr6swap)*

any pics


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone ever remove the abs unit from a corrado (PUREDREAMZ)*

Best I can do...
Before

After


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

how lines and stuff, did it affect braking perforamnce at all


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUREDREAMZ* »_how lines and stuff,










_Quote, originally posted by *PUREDREAMZ* »_ did it affect braking perforamnce at all 

The brakes actually work now, so that would be a big improvement in performance.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

how about lines what what/which car or model


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

follow my link up there it shows you how to do it without running any new lines, just run the prop valve to the single rear line. you can adjust the rear bias more from the prop valve on the rear beam. I didn't find a plug for the 4th line on the master so I just took a fitting off the lines I cut on the car I got the brake master from and filled the hole with weld, then screwed it in. 
I plan on running 2 lines to the rear with new tubing and fittings when I get a chance, but only to take advantage of the teves mark 20 ABS unit from a 96 passat, it has 4 lines so it can modulate the rear brakes separately, has the ECU built into so theres no extra hardware, mess of wires and its fairly compact/light and has a brake booster on it, no internal pressure bomb unit to fail.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

ok i was finally thinking of doing this i read oichan s thread to take it out seems simply installing too. Just part seem hard to find.
this is what i need, right:
1. Get a corrado non ABS brake booster/clutch master cylinder bracket
2. Get a brake booster from an A2 
3. Get a 23MM brake master cylinder
4. Get a A3 Brake master cylinder reservoir
5. Get front and rear A3 brake lines
anyone know where to get any of this stuff, and g60 brake line wont work


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

i basically only need a non abs brake booster bracket and cant find one. but when i looked at it i came up with a question.
on the bracket what goes on the right side i think thats the original slave


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

I converted my Mk2 to non ABS and still used the single rear line. I installed a Wilwood prop valve in line with the single and capped the last port on the MC. Worked great.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

yea i know that but thats not what i asked


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUREDREAMZ* »_i basically only need a non abs brake booster bracket and cant find one. 

http://www.worldimpex.com/part....html


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (jmaddocks)*

thanks but not thanks i could get it from the local vw dealership for that price $65.59 and i would have to pay for shipping or wait 1 1/2 weeks for it.
either cheaper or used


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (fukndubn96)*

this is an old post but i just started doing this and i was just wondering is there any specific order that the brake lines should go in on the 22mm master cylinder


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

Not really just make sure that if it's a single rear line car, to keep the fronts across from one another and not diagonal. Also, for the rear you can use the stock Corrado ABS rear brake prop valve, it works well. It's all the way front on the ABS system about 2" long 1" dia.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

did that thanks


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

how about removing the wiring


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

Pain in the rear. Just be sure to pull the black/yellow out of the green connector in the fuseblock, if you remove that connector/jumpers you'll lose a bunch of other stuff in the process.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

so the abs wiring goes all the way to the rear, u mean the hatch or back seats, where exactly does it go and where is the abs computer located


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

The rear connectors are under the rear seats and the wiring runs along the driver door sill. There's some wiring that runs along the floor under the drivers seat as well for the scan port. The ABS computer is located behind the drivers side kick panel right under the hood release. Make sure you pull the wiring though INTO the car the ABS ECU connector doesn't fit going the other way.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

maybe its half out already because one of got sparco seats i think the one connector thats there is for the heated seats, i have no rear seats i would have to double check and see whats there unless it runs along the floor, the abs ecu i would have to check as well 
thanks


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

The easiest way to do this swap is to use the master brake cylinder & booster from the B3 Passat and its mounting bracket on the firewall. The bracket is common in all B3 Passats without ABS so it shouldn't be too hard to find used or in a local wrecker. For the wiring it is pretty simply, you will need to remove the wiring from the ABS control unit under the hood then pull it into the car. Once the underhood wiring is in the car you can remove the ABS relays and ECM from inside the car and then pull the wiring from the rear of the car which only goes to the two rear ABS sensors and then there is another wire that goes under the front drivers seat and into the data block under the dash. This thread shows a 4 - channel ABS system going into a Corrado but there are a number of pics of the old stuff coming out which may help.... http://www.corrado-club.ca/for...=5943


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (AbsoluteNovice)*

ok i ve already swapped to a non abs brake booster so the wires under the hood are just hanging there the rest of the stuff sounds pretty simple except one guy warned me about a yellow black wire off the green connector at the back of the fuse block.
ANyone have detailed pics where to find the wires to remove them and more detailed info on that yellow black wire from that green connector


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

i see ECS has some brake lines for sale if i could get the exact lengths all i would have to do is bend them with the proper tool and it will look 10 times better.

Has anyone ever gone this route and know the exact sizes


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

The wiring is simple to remove, just take everything out that goes in that harness but clip the yellow/black and leave the plug in. I believe it goes in spot D or E in the fuseblock but I don't have a car to double check on.
For the lines I just hand bend them and it always comes out decently. Your local parts store probably has lines close to what ECS is selling if you need them.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

i just used ECS as an example but the lengths are what i needed to know so i can just bend them.
I believe its D-07 its a black yellow wire that controls the abs hydraulic pump relay 
You can use this to verify http://www.xjamiex.com/mk2reso....html


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

D7 is it.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

is that a yes or no, anyone know the exact lengths i would need


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

Yes, the black/yellow is the one that comes from the relay to D7 is the one you need to cut/remove from the green plug I mentioned earlier.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

so just to clarify that green doesnt come out only that black yellow wire FROM that green connector


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

Precisely. If you were to take it out you'd notice quickly as the gauge cluster and a few other things would stop working.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

no prob thanks boss.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

today i managed to take out the abs unit and wiring not that hard, but someone mentioned something about abs wiring on the passenger side i didnt pull out anything from the passenger side beside the the abs speed sensors


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

There was just one harness that runs right under the drivers seat along the seat 'bump' that holds the slider bracket, and that runs to a little junction block under the console in front of the shifter.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

not sure it was a blue/yellow wire that i figured was the right one cause it was attached to the abs harness and it ran under the drivers seat and ended inside the shift boot there was another red/grey wire under there but it wasnt attached to the abs harness.
how about the supposed abs wiring on the passenger besides the abs speed sensors is there anything else on the passenger side thats attached to the abs system


_Modified by PUREDREAMZ at 12:43 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

Not on the SLCs or Mk2s I've worked on.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

kool thanks last but not least is it worth taking out the rear abs speed sensors or just leave them


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

I'd just leave them.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

thanks alot bro onto the brake lines and after that the wire tuck.
oh if anyone has an extra brake pressure regulator i could use one


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

heres a dumb question if i get ss brake lines in the front will they go up to the 22 master cylinder


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

anyone also another dumb question how do i get the wires for the headlights inside the frame rails do i have to take everything apart...


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

OK i ran into a problem basically i wanted to tuck everything on the drivers side in the frame rails so basically i take all the carpet out and then the foam and then what happens ... I hit a brick wall
theres no holes in the floor that lead into the frame rails. I talked to bmxrado and he tells me theres a hole already there... wrong info or previous owner did something


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (PUREDREAMZ)*

does anyone know what size tubing i should buy for the master brake hard lines .... i m redoing them.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

there is precut holes in the floor but they suck. they have body plugs over them. in my buddies mkii we just used a hole saw and made our own hole big enough to get plugs and wires through and still some room for a nice gromet to prtect the wires from getting cut. works alot better if you lengthen all the wires you want to tuck by about 3-4 feet. personally thats what we did and im doing on my corrado.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

Which one do we keep?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Green plug with the blue/white wire and connector.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Green plug with the blue/white wire and connector.


 Okay. And I can delete the whole module after that, or do I leave the module with just those two connectors and wire?


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

Just cut the two or so wires from the abs unit?


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

Just cut the two or so wires from the abs unit?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Cut the wires from that plug that rrun directly to the abs plugs. Leave anything else.


----------

